# Phrags in spike!!!



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 29, 2009)

My first time blooming both of these.  I am so excited. :drool:

Phrag. Waunakee Sunrise, purchased Jan/08. (Waunakee Sunrise = besseae flavum x Giganteum)






Phrag. Eric Young, purchased Feb/08. (Fungus spots belong to the Colmanara Wildcat behind it).





Thanks for looking.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking forward to the end result!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 29, 2009)

we should see pics of the blooms soon  Jean


----------



## Jorch (Apr 30, 2009)

:clap: Keep us posted!! Congrats!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 30, 2009)

:clap: this is so exciting!!!


----------



## Elena (Apr 30, 2009)

They look good, looking forward to flowers!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 30, 2009)

:clap: It won't be long! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, be carefull watering the Eric Young. Do you grow totally under lights?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Hi, be carefull watering the Eric Young. Do you grow totally under lights?




They're both under lights now and have been since about last summer.
When you say becareful, do you mean under or over watering?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 30, 2009)

nice!
I look forward to that Phrag. Waunakee Sunrise


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2009)

See the dark brown areas on the inflourecense, could be fungal. I'd treat it.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> See the dark brown areas on the inflourecense, could be fungal. I'd treat it.



Eagle eye! Thanks, I'm not sure what it is exactly, but I'll treat it this weekend. Might actually be nice enough outside to take it outdoors for a spray.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice job joe!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see...!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 16, 2009)

The first bloom on the Phrag. Waunakee Sunrise is open....






Close up of the pouch


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## Jorch (May 16, 2009)

love the soft color! it's gorgeous! :clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 16, 2009)

Soooooo pretty!


----------



## JeanLux (May 17, 2009)

very delicate!!! Jean


----------



## Gilda (May 17, 2009)

:clap: Beautiful ! Congrats ! :clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 17, 2009)

Wow! It is very nice, nice soft colors...


----------



## Phragmatic (May 17, 2009)

Nice shape and beautiful soft color combination, i like it!


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2009)

Wow! Very nice! I gotta get me one of those! I love the soft pink colours and the long petals. Where'd you get it from?


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2009)

I'm not a fan of long petals but that's so nice I might have to get one!
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, Joanne. Now I have to get one of these!!!


----------



## Elena (May 18, 2009)

So pretty, I love the pale pink and the longer petals.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2009)

congrats on your beautiful pink!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 18, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Wow! Very nice! I gotta get me one of those! I love the soft pink colours and the long petals. Where'd you get it from?



I bought it at one of our society silent auctions last year; not sure where the plant originated though.


----------



## toddybear (May 18, 2009)

I'm so jealous! I haven't had a phrag spike in months.


----------



## Jorch (May 18, 2009)

toddybear said:


> I'm so jealous! I haven't had a phrag spike in months.



Keep your fingers crossed Todd, as we get more hours of, and more intense sunshine in the summer, the phrags should start spiking! 

If not, I'll gladly take those non-blooming or blasted buds phrags off you and trade you with paphs and other orchids. oke:  :rollhappy:


----------



## snow (May 18, 2009)

wonderfull phrag. i think it,s going to be my second one, if i can find it.


----------



## Bobc (May 18, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2009)

toddybear said:


> I'm so jealous! I haven't had a phrag spike in months.



Solution: buy more phrags!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Solution: buy more phrags!!



Right on!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2009)

I have 5 in spike now but you know how many plants I have!!!


----------

